# Curds!



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2020)

On the way home I stopped at Aldis in the hopes of finding my next batch of jerky. No luck. But I found a bag of cheese curds. Been wanting to do them.








Using hickory pellets. I only let these go for 45 minutes because of the size of the curds.







I tried a piece. And I'm glad I pulled them when I did. They came out pretty good. Never heard of "Happy Farms" cheese curds before. They have a nice dense texture with the telltale "squeak" when you bite into them.


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2020)

Steve I haven't tried smoking the curds yet,only in the M&C 
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2020)

I remember you doing that. It looked great.


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh yum! My first thought was: smokey poutine


----------



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Oh yum! My first thought was: smokey poutine



Someone else said the same thing. I bet it would rock in poutine.


----------



## xray (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokey poutine x3!!


----------



## Murray (Feb 18, 2020)

X4


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Curds look great! Forgive me and hopefully I wont get kicked out for this but what is "smoky poutine"?


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2020)

Neat Idea !!  Looks Good

Gary


----------



## Steve H (Feb 18, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Curds look great! Forgive me and hopefully I wont get kicked out for this but what is "smoky poutine"?



Poutine is a beef gravy with beef of some sort, chuck or brisket, and curds in it. Normally served over fries. Smoky poutine would used smoked curds......I guess. I never heard of smoky poutine before. Though poutine is awesome stuff. I get it at least once when I'm in Canada.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2020)

Steve H said:


> On the way home I stopped at Aldis in the hopes of finding my next batch of jerky. No luck. But I found a bag of cheese curds. Been wanting to do them.
> 
> View attachment 432815
> 
> ...


I bet those are tasty Steve!! I will be in Glendale WI for a meeting next week. On the way back I’ll hit Mars Cheese Castle for some curds and aged cheddar and whatever else their samples get me on LOL. Last time I hit it just right and they had white curds 75% off. I loaded up.


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 18, 2020)

Curious if they need to mellow out like other smoked cheeses or if you can eat them right away.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice we have a Aldis bout 40 mins away.    I will have to check them out


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I bet those are tasty Steve!! I will be in Glendale WI for a meeting next week. On the way back I’ll hit Mars Cheese Castle for some curds and aged cheddar and whatever else their samples get me on LOL. Last time I hit it just right and they had white curds 75% off. I loaded up.



Thanks! WI knows their cheese!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Curious if they need to mellow out like other smoked cheeses or if you can eat them right away.



I had a piece this morning and they are good to go. If I would have let them smoke any longer then they I did. Then it would have been a different story.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 19, 2020)

Smokey poutine X5!
I'm salivating hard thinking about it.


----------



## clifish (Feb 19, 2020)

Had pulled pork poutine in Mont Treblant last summer and it was gooooooood.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 20, 2020)

We have a BBQ food truck that comes to our work once in a while.  They have smoked brisket poutine.  Haven't tried it yet but a number of people here have and said it was good...add smoked cheese to the mix and who knows how good it could be.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 20, 2020)

We have a dairy the does curds here after getting training from those that are in the know in Wisconsin....and they are awesome.

Just an FYI on the squeaky...you can throw them in the microwave for 30 seconds and they will be just like fresh "squeaky" curds....

John


----------



## Steve H (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks all. I took about a pound of it to work. And it was gone by second break! It was a huge hit. Though, a couple thought the smell was too smokey until they tasted it.
Besides the poutine. I'm thinking about mac and cheese with a 50/50 blend with that and some sharp cheddar. Just thinking...


----------

